# 3/15 Almighty God



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

This devotional is from the Institute for Creation Research at www.icr.org.

*Almighty God* 
March 15, 2006
_"And when Abram was ninety years old and nine, the Lord appeared to Abram, and said unto him, I am the Almighty God; walk before me, and be thou perfect" (Genesis 17:1)._

This is the first of forty-eight occurrences of the designation of God by the term "Almighty" in the Old Testament. There are also nine times in the New Testament where God is called "Almighty" plus once where He is called "omnipotent." The last time it occurs is very near the end of the Bible, telling us that there is no special temple in the holy city, "for the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are the temple of it" (Revelation 21:22).

Thus, in the first and last books of the Bible, and often in between, we are reminded that our God is an omnipotent God. As Jeremiah prayed; "Ah Lord God! behold, thou hast made the heaven and the earth by thy great power and stretched out arm, and there is nothing too hard for thee" (Jeremiah 32:17).

Sarah "laughed" when God said that she would bear a son in her old age, but God responded: "Is any thing too hard for the Lord?" (Genesis 18:14). Many years later, the angel told the Virgin Mary that she would have a son, and she said: "How shall this be . . . ?" (v.34.) The angel replied: "With God nothing shall be impossible" (Luke 1:37).

Some things God cannot do, of course, for "God cannot be tempted with evil" (James 1:13) and He "cannot lie" (Titus 1:2), so whatever He does is right and whatever He says is true. We may not always understand just why He does or says something, but in eternity we shall learn that He was indeed able to do what He says. He is omnipotent!

God did create the cosmos in all its _macroscopic_ complexity and all the living kinds with their _microscopic_ complexity. "I am the Lord, the God of all flesh: is there any thing too hard for me?" (Jeremiah 32:27).


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

That is a great Word Mrs. Backlasher!

_God did create the cosmos in all its macroscopic complexity and all the living kinds with their microscopic complexity. "I am the Lord, the God of all flesh: is there any thing too hard for me?" (Jeremiah 32:27)._

They don't teach this in public schools that I know of, which is one of many reasons why my son is homeschooled.


----------

